# On Easter, I hope...



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 20, 2014)

Whatever your faith, or beliefs, I hope this Easter is a day that lifts your spirits, and enriches the lives of you, and your family.  I know that it will mine.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## menumaker (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you chief. Most kind thoughts. I have just returned last night from a week away visiting daughter and son-in-law in England so T and I took ourselves off for an excellent lunch ( for 2) at one of our favorite local french restaurants. Fresh Asparagus soup, breast of duck and a baked alaska to die for. Happy Easter to you and yours.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm not a religious guy, but was brought up Catholic. Woke up this morning singing this little gem. Anybody remember it? Was a big hit back in '75. Crank it up!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7K1yfoppGU


----------



## cave76 (Apr 20, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> I'm not a religious guy, but was brought up Catholic. Woke up this morning singing this little gem. Anybody remember it? Was a big hit back in '75. Crank it up!



I'd never heard of it----but it's delightful. 
I'm not religious either although I did have to attend Sunday School when a child.

But when it comes to denominational music I prefer things more ''old fashioned". Even like to hear Christmas Mass in Latin, though never a Catholic.

But this flash mob (even though staged) brings it into the modern era--- a marriage of both old and new. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBaHPND2QJg


----------



## Somebunny (Apr 20, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> I'm not a religious guy, but was brought up Catholic. Woke up this morning singing this little gem. Anybody remember it? Was a big hit back in '75. Crank it up!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7K1yfoppGU




I can't believe I have never heard this! Loved it, thanks for sharing Rock!

And thanks too for sharing the most dignified "flash mob" I have ever seen Cave!


----------



## cave76 (Apr 20, 2014)

Somebunny said:


> And thanks too for sharing the most dignified "flash mob" I have ever seen Cave!



You're welcome. I've watched it several times and never get tired of it. Then I hum it the rest of the day.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 20, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> I'm not a religious guy, but was brought up Catholic. Woke up this morning singing this little gem. Anybody remember it? Was a big hit back in '75. Crank it up!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7K1yfoppGU


 I rather think the song is slightly older than this 1975 rendition. Pretty sure I remember singing it at school in the 1960s.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 20, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> I rather think the song is slightly older than this 1975 rendition. Pretty sure I remember singing it at school in the 1960s.


"*The Lord's Prayer*" is a rock setting of the Lord's Prayer with music by Arnold Strals recorded in 1973 by the Australian nun Sister Janet Mead. Mead was known for pioneering the use of contemporary rock music in celebrating the Roman Catholic Mass  and for her weekly radio programs. This recording could be considered  one of the links in the development of what would become known as contemporary Christian music.

It took a year for it to hit North America. I was off by a year or two...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter everyone.  I promise I did not go rabbit hunting last night.  It is my wish that everyone has the Easter Day they desire.


----------



## cave76 (Apr 20, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It is my wish that everyone has the Easter Day they desire.



Is there a hidden message in there??
And back at ya.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 20, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Is there a hidden message in there??
> And back at ya.



umm...no. <bewildered>


----------



## cave76 (Apr 20, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> umm...no. <bewildered>



Oh, dear----- having to explain a 'joke' or innuendo just ruins the crap out of it. Never mind. LOL


----------



## Addie (Apr 20, 2014)

cave76 said:


> I'd never heard of it----but it's delightful.
> I'm not religious either although I did have to attend Sunday School when a child.
> 
> But when it comes to denominational music I prefer things more ''old fashioned". Even like to hear Christmas Mass in Latin, though never a Catholic.
> ...



Thanks cave. I love Ode To Joy! An earworm for the day.


----------



## Zagut (Apr 20, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Whatever your faith, or beliefs, I hope this Easter is a day that lifts your spirits, and enriches the lives of you, and your family.


 

Thank you Chief. And I hope the same for you every day.


----------



## Addie (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter to everyone here. Regardless of their religion affiliation. I was supposed to go to my daughter's for dinner. Looks like it will turn out to be supper instead. She will be sending me a dish of Lasagna, baked ham and Pizzagaina. I will be eating at home. She didn't feel really like cooking when she got up this morning. That's okay with me. So she has been doing it in bits and pieces throughout the day. I think part of it is due to all the frustration she has had this week relating to the mix up in getting her chemo meds on time. 

When one of your children has brain cancer, how can you not have some religion. No matter what it is. Even if I t is just a basic belief.


----------



## Zagut (Apr 20, 2014)

Addie, Bless you and yours on this Easter Day. 

I'll say a prayer cause it's all I can do.


----------



## mmyap (Apr 20, 2014)

A Happy Easter to all.  Thank you for the Ode To Joy, Cave.  That made my day.

We're having ham and scalloped potato's.  Marinated cucumber and tomato salad.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 20, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Whatever your faith, or beliefs, I hope this Easter is a day that lifts your spirits, and enriches the lives of you, and your family. I know that it will mine.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 
And the same to you and yours chief, and to everyone here.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 22, 2014)

Chief LotN: Thanks. I hope you and yours had a happy and blest day.

To everyone: Hope you all had a hoppy and joyful Easter day. No matter what your idea of "faith" is, Easter does represent spring and hope. And I think lots of us are hoping it becomes real spring soon!

Rock: I was born Catholic, raised Catholic, and at 62 am still an active, participating Catholic. I've been in choir in my current parish, cantored in my previous one, and even played guitar for the contemporary Mass in my pre-marriage parish in the 1970s...and I don't remember ever hearing that particular version of the Lord's Prayer.  Thanks for sharing - I really enjoyed it. Actually, when I saw "the Singing Nun" my first thought was of "Dominique".


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes, I had to find "Dominique" to satisfy that anticipation.


----------

